# Before and After.



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

These pictures aren't great but give you an idea of how far I've come, I started bodybuilding under 10 stone and now I sit comfortably (although I'm cutting) at 12stone 7lbs.

Keep training hard my friends.

Luke


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

some top work mate, well done


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

good work mate, keep it up! making some good progress!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Big gains mate! Well done, hope cutting goes well

I started in October at just under 10stone. Last time i weighed myself i was 11.2 lbs, so BIG gain for me...still around 14%bf.

All was going well..until i started my new job! Im working as a lifeguard at my gym but due to not being on payroll yet cant afford diet, so on 3 or 4 meals a day at mo and training schedule all over the place so havent been training...weighed in today at about 10.6

Anyways, sorry to hi-jack mate, had to get it off my chest...how tall are you by the way?


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

i never belive in "before and after" it should be "before and now"

but anyway, canny gains. how long u been training?


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

forget that post, just seen the dates under the pics


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Which is before and which is after? 

Nah mate youre doing well, you have learned loads and trained hard. Keep it up mate


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

is that you in your avatar as well ????


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> is that you in your avatar as well ????


i think that pic is slightly strecthed.. still looking good luke


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Craig660 said:


> is that you in your avatar as well ????


yes but its stretched to fuk!!

nice pics luke,...


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

nice one - that's good honest mass there mate


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

tahir said:


> i think that pic is slightly strecthed.. still looking good luke


LMFAO Nice gains anyways lukey


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeh it autmoatically stretched I never did it on purpose! I mentioned about it being difficult to eat, well I've been warned now at work about it so I'm drinking alot of Pro-Mass and Pro-gain shakes which is ok but obviously not as good as food. I'm looking for another job tbh as I'm quite run down and depressed, training is so hard after an early shift when I have to wake up at half 4!.. I might save up some money and open an online supp business! We will see!

Well cheers for the comments guys. I was really chuffed, I was taking a client around the gym showing them a bodybuilding routine. The guy was 38, good shape. I demonstrated a preacher curl and he was like F()CK ME YOU'VE GOT SOME GUNS!! Keeps me happy anyway loll


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> training is so hard after an early shift when I have to wake up at half 4!..


Lazy c()nt i've been up at 4 every morning this week and worked till 5 then hit the gym! If you want it bad enough mate!

Sounds like your just a we bit down mate, it happens to all of us, have a week off look about for a new job. Its **** sometimes mate but you'll be ok....and you got plenty of time on your side!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

You poor lad Luke. Which LA fitness do you work at? I was an LAPT for a short while at the Sale club but quickly got p1ssed off paying £612 a month rent. I'll be opening my own gym very soon................


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll come and work for you 

Shame you're so far away! I'm so into bodybuilding now and to basically be told I'm not aloud to eat is crazy.. I feel like looking for another job but can't be assed with all the hassle. Competing is going to be so difficult with this job.


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

Gym own??

Where,when and how much


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

You think its bad just now young man!!!

Wait till you have work, family, house, career, training, education, gym, diet and competition. LOL

Oh yeah and somewhere amongst all that you need to find time for "Friends".

Welcome to life...................................


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Bulldog77 said:


> Gym own??
> 
> Where,when and how much


Where:Not sure yet, North Manchester probably

When: In the next 3 months

How much: I'll put it this way, people will get what they pay for.. mg:

I'm going to equip the place with everything I have ever wanted in a gym, and then some. Membership will be at various levels as you would get in a big club, but every member of staff will have to be seriously clued up befpre I even consider letting them loose on my members. As a PT I have a reputation for getting real, tangible results with all my clients, and the gym will be no different. This is not going to be a hardcore hell hole but definetely one for serious training.

Luke, you need to get the hell out of that job if they don't allow you time to even down a protein drink when you need to. Contact Andy Mcglynn about becoming an LAPT if you can live with the license fees, or consider going freelance like I did.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I was just going to suggest the same thing mate. A mate of mine has been freelance for the last two months. He's earning roughly the same amount he was getting when he worked at the gym but more importantly he is now able to chose when he sees his clients so it fits in with his training, eating and all the other stuff that goes with contest prepping

It's dead obvious that you're serious about your bodybuilding so it might be worthwhile to consider earning lessmoney for a short while whilst you concentrate on your goal of competing. You might not get another chance mate, cos when the wife and loads of little little lukes come along, you will have other calls on your time and wallet


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry to Hijack this thread but i cannot wait for Pauls Gym


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, I've meeting someone in april in regards to the LAPT! I'll get my qualification the f()ck off to another gym with low rent. You gona be at Toms Comp nine pack? Be cool to meet you.

Luke


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Luke excuse my french but................ get the fukk out of there.

Missing meals is non negotiable in my "bodybuilding" book.

The day I get told I cannot eat at work is the day I start looking for a new employer.

Good luck dude.

Nice gains by the way. But as you told Jamie once...... "you could have made those gains naturally" :rolleye11 . Just playing pal, keep it up.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Luke,

I can't make it to Tom's qualifier, but I'll be there in Nottingham to see him dessimate the hopes of all the other light heavies. Then he has to take a year out to give me a fighting chance in 2008!


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

nice gains there lukey. not sure about the hair do though ha ha


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

happy haggis said:


> nice gains there lukey. not sure about the hair do though ha ha


I was gonna say the same


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR WHY DIG THE DOO!!! lol

You'll laugh at the comp!! I'm booking in for some colour


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ralphy said:


> Nice gains by the way. But as you told Jamie once...... "you could have made those gains naturally" :rolleye11 . Just playing pal, keep it up.


ROTFLMAO





happy haggis said:


> nice gains there lukey. not sure about the hair do though ha ha


Thats ok Luke's still not sure of his sexuality 



Littleluke said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR WHY DIG THE DOO!!! lol
> 
> You'll laugh at the comp!! I'm booking in for some colour


Doh! :doh:

Only kidding luke, are you tryin to look good for Raikey?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I got enough RAIKEY love at the stars mate. I thought he was gona teach me injection technique when he said "He'd teach me the Raikey way of sticking a pr!ck in the glutes" LOL!!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice gains mate, I was in your situation quite a few years ago worked as a fitness instructor for a sh11ty fitness gym on £4 an hour it opened at 6am and closed at 12pm so the shifts where horrible couldnt eat at all i got told i faced the sack for offending customers in the changing rooms with my alleged steroid taking, do you know what i was doing mixing protein powder into a shaker!

After that they told me i had to work christmas day as it was part of a hotel and theyt where opening all year round...I left the next day.

Jobs as a fitness instructor are pretty sh1t mate the hours and pay are crap as everyones said get your PT i done mine with Focus training they where pretty cheap but sh1t to be honest, but it got me the qualification i think premier training are better but more expensive

Oh and by the way Paul keep us posted on the Gym mate i will definetly be travelling the few miles to manchester to life some Iron


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I did the Premier course myself. Bl**dy expensive, £4 grand to be exact. I spent the three months waiting to hear something I did'nt already know, it never happened. The course instructors actually offered to pay ME to train them. The course tutor actually apologised to me when we got to the nutrition module as he was embarrassed teaching it in front of me when I clearly knew more than he will ever do. I had 15 years of training & study under my belt when I did the course. The rest of the group left the course knowing only what they were taught there & then, yet the fitness industry views them equal to me as we all have the same qualifications. Madness. I know it sounds a little conceited but there you go.

My gym will be staffed only by people who really know thier stuff, and they will be paid accordingly, so I may not have any staff in the first 12 months, but time will tell. Watch this space.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Just to add..

I had a course yesterday up in Northholt east London. Well.... It was due to start at 9 and I had only just reached Winchester M3 Service station because of the immence traffic. I left at 7am which probably wasn't a good idea. I phoned work and told them, they were really p!ssed that i hadn't just carried on going.. I Was like "I Wouldn't have got there until 11!".. Then my fitness manager tells me I'll have to pay £500 for the course. So I said this, "if you expect me to pay £500 then I'll firstly leave and secondly take you too court for making me work 2 months without pay!".. then I said "Just phone them and say my car broke down and i had no copntact number for the course" SIMPLE, PROBLEM SOLVED. F()CKING IDIOTS!

Anyway, I'm currently looking for a new job. I've been talking to Paul Smith of Fitness Development and he's going to contact me if anything pops up. To be honest I hate my job now, I dread going...it sounds really girly but I'm feeling quite bullied tbh. Everytime I walk into the kitchen for a quick Pro-Mass shake I get told to go upstairs and walk the floor even though the female instructors are sat there chatting away with the deputy manager about nothing job related.

If anyone knows of some jobs in the Portsmouth / Fareham area then give me a shout. I'll sell anne summers toys ffs ANYTHING BUT WHAT I'M DOING NOW!!


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

I love the comparison pics.... befor & after !!! Credit to you mate 9 stone - 12 st 7...

I need to get some pics dont but not quite got the after bit sorted yet


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

PMSL mate - Northolt is just down the road from me - its in West London - you'd have probably got there by 2!!

It sounds crazy to term whats happening at work as bullying - but i think thats exactly what it is and you should get your **** out of the place as soon as you can


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

That sucks luke, you need to get outta there pronto mate, having a job you hate that much can really get you down!!

I walked out of a job i hated once cos the boss was totally unreasonable, no bloody work around at the time, but i just went out the next day asking in shops, asking mates etc etc, before the end of the day i had a job in a garden centre, was crap pay and hard work but the lads there were a good laugh and it tided me over a few months until i found a decent job. So just get out there and ask about mate, keep ya eyes peeled, if your not fussy and dont mind a bit of hard work i think you can always find work.

Good luck mate


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I've found a few jobs online that I'm looking into today. I'm also going to book my personal trainer course at the respectable Southdowns College.

It's my day off and to be honest I'm f()cking exhuasted. Not really got much motivation to even train but I will.. I gave myself a 3 day rest from training because I was just too stressed to bother.

Cheers for all the support though lads,


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

How about we all come down and trian in your gym before the portsmouth show, we can terrorise the manager guy ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol jamie me&ash were talking about that yesterday afternoon...

gonna head to train about 12 for an hour then off for some lunch then go see tommy kick some booty!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> lol jamie me&ash were talking about that yesterday afternoon...
> 
> gonna head to train about 12 for an hour then off for some lunch then go see tommy kick some booty!


We can man, I got an LA Fitness Membership!

Mind you there must be a better place around there?

You riding down or is Lisa Driving?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

depedns on the weather!! may get ash to come pick me and lisa up in the morracan love machine


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> We can man, I got an LA Fitness Membership!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> depedns on the weather!! may get ash to come pick me and lisa up in the morracan love machine


LOL will it get that far? Only kidding ash


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

lol! There's a good gym in Portsmouth. Lots of heavy weights etc, tiger gym or something!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> Hang on didn't you say you used to work at one?!? :tongue10:


I was not employed by them, I was a licenced LAPT, paying over £600 per month for the privilege of being let loose on thier members. That began to wear a bit thin after six months so I went totally freelance & now I'm opening my own gym.

I never trained at LA as it was woefully ill equipped & I don't like the clinical feel to those places. They would'nt have liked it if I did, I'm a screamer! Quite a few of my LA clients now have me train them at 'proper' gyms like Betta Bodies & The Powermill.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> I was not employed by them, I was a licenced LAPT, paying over £600 per month for the privilege of being let loose on thier members. That began to wear a bit thin after six months so I went totally freelance & now I'm opening my own gym.
> 
> I never trained at LA as it was woefully ill equipped & I don't like the clinical feel to those places. They would'nt have liked it if I did, I'm a screamer! Quite a few of my LA clients now have me train them at 'proper' gyms like Betta Bodies & The Powermill.


Yeah yeah thats what they all say.... 

TBH mine is not too bad the DB go up to 52kg and it has plenty og plates, squat rack etc....i'm not making excuses tho - there is just nothing else within a 20min drive....

On the weekend I try to train at the works in barnet north london - thats a proper gym!

I do like the idea of your gym Paul, I hope it goes well for you mate and you open one near me too


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

bodybuilding gyms are great but they are rare and lets be honest bodybuilders make up a very small percentage of gym goers hence why maximuscle makes sh1t loads of £££ tagerting average gym goers! fair play to them... it must be hard to make money from a proper bodybuilding gym


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

The place I'm opening is going to be targetted at mainstream gym goers and bodybuilders alike. Instead of having a 'ladies area' I'm having a 'knuckle draggers room' where the hardcore people can go to grunt & scream. I have even considered soundproofing the room!

The mainstream clients are where the real income lies so I do not want to open a hardcore hell hole as I'd have to be selling 'extras' to supplement my income & I don't really want to have the place associated with that as it will put off the people I am really trying to attract. Don't get me wrong, I'm not against it (I mean look at me!) but for a gym to be a success, it's not best to be too specialised.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

fair play paul sorry for doubting u


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Still having dumb bells up to 70kg though! :lift:


----------



## mtb (Feb 27, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> Still having dumb bells up to 70kg though! :lift:


To me as a newbie, that is f*cking insane. I weigh 71kg ffs!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

mtb said:


> To me as a newbie, that is f*cking insane. I weigh 71kg ffs!


Two of you should be good for kickbacks and flyes then............LOL


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Delhi said:


> Two of you should be good for kickbacks and flyes then............LOL


And if I could have two Delhi's each holding a pair of 70kg dumb bells, I could use them for warming up on side laterals!


----------



## pyeman (Apr 3, 2007)

good progress takes time keep up the good work


----------



## pyeman (Apr 3, 2007)

ignore me guys i replying to the wrong thread


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

9 pack, Im at LA in Sutton Coldfield now mate, price is now 830 pcm! Fairly good size gym tho. Sayin that they are lookin to put 10 pt's in there!!


----------

